# Confused at the use of infused vinegars...



## Cook_19981 (Nov 16, 2012)

The restaurant I work for has a few, and have given me free reign to play.  Am I condemned to salad dressing?  I appreciate all of your help.  You are all rockstars in your own right...


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not at all. You can use them for flavouring on grilled meats, make fresh pickles to accompany meals, you can even add infused vinegar to baked goods, use them in marinades and make chutneys.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never really used infused vinegar. Unless you consider most hot sauces to be infused vinegars. Then I have used gallons of the stuff!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 16, 2012)

What are they infused with?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> What are they infused with?


 
Usually hot chili pepper mash, onion, garlic and spices. Some use fresh chili with out the fermentation process and I believe some are even made from various dried chili powders.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 16, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Usually hot chili pepper mash, onion, garlic and spices. Some use fresh chili with out the fermentation process and I believe some are even made from various dried chili powders.


 
Thanks Craig, I know that. Wanted the exact infusions so I can suggest suitable recipes


----------



## CraigC (Nov 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Craig, I know that. Wanted the exact infusions so I can suggest suitable recipes


 
That I can't tell you.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 16, 2012)

CraigC said:


> That I can't tell you.


 
You tried to help, that's all that matters


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2012)

Since I grow a lot of stuff in my garden I have infused both vodka and vinegar with (together and in combo): 

Basil
Mint
Rosemary
Thyme
Garlic
Lemon
Lemongrass
kafir Lime leaves
Lime
Habernaro
Scotch Bonnet
Tomato
Black Pepper

and other stuff that I cant recall ...


----------



## Cook_19981 (Nov 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> What are they infused with?



Looks like one has just garlic, and another with rosemary...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 16, 2012)

My favorite vinegar is violet infused balsamic. We drizzle it on ice cream, strawberries, over tomatoes, and yes, we even put it into salad dressing.


----------

